# Acting in the USA



## janmolby (Mar 2, 2009)

First-time poster on here so please indulge me if I'm asking stupid questions.

I have a dream of upping sticks and moving to California to pursue a career in acting. 
I would like to know if this is a viable proposition, as in terms of living, I have enough saving to cover rent for an extended period, and with regards to working, what I would need to gain a permanent visa?
I have seen information online realating to either a 'P' or 'O' visa and guidelines about an agent specifying an individuals need for a visa, but I don't know for certain of this would relate to acting.
Also, under the visa waiver programme I would be entitled to stay for ninety days at a time. Does this mean that on the ninetieth day I can travel down to Mexico for a night and then return to begin another period of ninety days under the waiver programme?
Please, don't reply telling me how unrealistic my expectations of acheiving my goals are. I'm only too aware of how little chance there is of success but time passes by and I can either keep on dreaming or get off my backside and try my hardest to make this happen.

Thank you in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One big question, are you working currently as an actor? If you're not, you need to start working in the business if you hope to ever qualify for either a P or an O visa. They are both basically for "established" performers who have been invited to the US for a role or tour.

As with most other "working" visas for the US, you need to have the job first in order to even apply for the visa. The best way to get hired in either films or television is to make a name for yourself in the UK. Small theater groups in California are going bust left and right, and can't really afford to consider supporting a foreign actor for a visa.

The visa waiver program does not allow you to work in the US (other than for your regular employer from "back home" as a "business trip") and you can't make a visa run to Mexico to start another 90 days. As soon as they see the pattern, you'll be denied entry altogether.

Pursue your acting career in the UK, and see where it may lead you. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## janmolby (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! Thanks Bev, where have you been all my life! Frank words, kindly delivered.
I'll let you know when I get nominated!


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> One big question, are you working currently as an actor? If you're not, you need to start working in the business if you hope to ever qualify for either a P or an O visa. They are both basically for "established" performers who have been invited to the US for a role or tour.
> 
> As with most other "working" visas for the US, you need to have the job first in order to even apply for the visa. The best way to get hired in either films or television is to make a name for yourself in the UK. Small theater groups in California are going bust left and right, and can't really afford to consider supporting a foreign actor for a visa.
> 
> ...


I have to concur with all of the above. Unless you are already established as an actress in the UK, the visa programs you mentioned aren't available to you. And, without a job in hand in the US, you cannot get a work visa at all. So, that leaves you with a 90 day visa, which won't work at all. I hate to say it, but you're stuck.

As for job opportunities in California, I know you're realistic on your chances, but the economy in CA is terrible right now - downright awful. Studios and production companies are going out of business, and money is very tight. Unless you have something to offer than is 100% unique and wholly unable to be located in CA, you'll be trying to get a waitress job for years before you get work there. Sorry.


----------



## MrFrankenstein (Mar 6, 2009)

My two cents worth:
In addition, speaking as a (barely) working playwright/writer here - there's a HUGE quantity of US wannabee actors/actresses already. So if you want to try make it here, you better have a very thick skin, some serious determination, and some skill - in order to wade through and past the swarms of 'the locals' and get noticed. If you decide to do it, you gotta be deeply single-minded and persistent.

From experience, the best thing in any immigrant performers' favor, is just HOW desperate they/we ARE... the local performers are pushy and keen, but they're just not as 'hungry' as the immigrants to succeed. They think they are - but they're not 

Side practical thought, re LA. You'll need to think ahead and try work out how to make a living, and most importantly, find a decent agent - not to mention making sure you can get around from place to place, and survive, while waiting for that big break. 
Good luck


----------

